# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بهترین دانشکده آزاد نرم افزار کامپیوتر در تهران

## mgt1234

سلام دوستان
کسی اطلاعی راجع به دانشکده آزاد رشته ی نرم افزار کامپیوتر داره که کدوم واحد تهران بهتره؟
از هر نظر
چه تدریس، چه محیط و...
واحد یادگار امام شهر ری مناسبه؟
بجز قزوین و پرند
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## mraday

(از لحاظ علمي) اول علوم و تحقيقات تهران بعد تهران جنوب. كه البته علوم و تحقيقات تو مقطع كارشناسي مهندسي كامپيوتر نداره

----------


## mgt1234

> (از لحاظ علمي) اول علوم و تحقيقات تهران بعد تهران جنوب. كه البته علوم و تحقيقات تو مقطع كارشناسي مهندسي كامپيوتر نداره


دانشگاه تهران جنوب مقطع کاردانی نداره؟ فقط کارشناسی به بالا داره؟

----------


## mgt1234

با دانشکده سما واحد تهرانسر کسی آشنایی داره؟
چجوریاست؟

----------


## T!G3R

_ببین داداش
بعضیا میگن دانشکده تهران شمال خوبه و بعشیا میگن تهران جنوب خوبه
ولی 3 تا از رفیقام توی تهران جنوب درس خوندن و از لحاظ علمی هم چیزی حالیشونه (به زبون خودمونی یه چیزی بارشون هست)
حالا باز خودت درمورد اینو دو تا دانشگاهی که بهت گفتم بیشتر تحقیق کن
موفق باشی..._

----------


## mgt1234

> _ببین داداش
> بعضیا میگن دانشکده تهران شمال خوبه و بعشیا میگن تهران جنوب خوبه
> ولی 3 تا از رفیقام توی تهران جنوب درس خوندن و از لحاظ علمی هم چیزی حالیشونه (به زبون خودمونی یه چیزی بارشون هست)
> حالا باز خودت درمورد اینو دو تا دانشگاهی که بهت گفتم بیشتر تحقیق کن
> موفق باشی..._


خیلی ممنون
دانشگاه تهران جنوب رو تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم ولی مثل اینکه کاردانی نداره و از کارشناسی به بالا داره فقط
در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mgt1234


خیلی ممنون
دانشگاه تهران جنوب رو تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم ولی مثل اینکه کاردانی نداره و از کارشناسی به بالا داره فقط
در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟


با عرض معذرت و شرمندگی
راستیتش نه!!
در این مورد هم کافیه یه خرده تحقیق کنیو از دو سه نفر سوال کنی تا بدونی چی به چیه
امید وارم موفق باشی داداش ...
(راستی سوالات همین بود؟؟؟ چون میخوام ببینم اگه باز سوال داری بپرسی تا من هر وقت دیمشون ازشون بپرسم)
_

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام دوستان
> کسی اطلاعی راجع به دانشکده آزاد رشته ی نرم افزار کامپیوتر داره که کدوم واحد تهران بهتره؟
> از هر نظر
> چه تدریس، چه محیط و...
> واحد یادگار امام شهر ری مناسبه؟
> بجز قزوین و پرند
> ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید.


سلام داداش اگه میخوای بری کامپیوتر بخونی همین الان برادرانه میگم ولش کن نرو بیشترین بیکاری ماله رشته کامپیوتره و اینکه تو دانشگاه هیچی یادت نمیدن نه برنامه نویسی از زبون های روز دنیا نه شبکه نه طراحی وب ونه گرافیک من خودم لیسانس نرم افزار از دانشگاه ازاد نجف اباد دارم بیکارم  برای اینکه یه چی یاد بگیری باید بری اموزشگاه های خصوصی از ترم دانشگاهت بیشتر در میاد

----------


## mgt1234

> سلام داداش اگه میخوای بری کامپیوتر بخونی همین الان برادرانه میگم ولش کن نرو بیشترین بیکاری ماله رشته کامپیوتره و اینکه تو دانشگاه هیچی یادت نمیدن نه برنامه نویسی از زبون های روز دنیا نه شبکه نه طراحی وب ونه گرافیک من خودم لیسانس نرم افزار از دانشگاه ازاد نجف اباد دارم بیکارم  برای اینکه یه چی یاد بگیری باید بری اموزشگاه های خصوصی از ترم دانشگاهت بیشتر در میاد


سلام
ممنون از راهنماییت 
بیکاری که توی اکثر رشته ها هست پویا جان، منم برا این رشته تصمیم یهویی نگرفتم، خیلی وقته که قصد دارم این رشته رو بخونم.
بهرحال ممنون از جوابت  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mgt1234

دوستان یه جوابی اگه به ما بدین ثبت نام کردیم تموم شده ها :D
لطفا اگه اطلاعاتی در این مورد دارید از ما هم دریغ نکنید
یه جواب شما ممکنه تکلیف چند سال بنده رو مشخص کنه
فوریه
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی در این مورد دارید با منم در میون بذارید  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mgt1234


دوستان یه جوابی اگه به ما بدین ثبت نام کردیم تموم شده ها :D
لطفا اگه اطلاعاتی در این مورد دارید از ما هم دریغ نکنید
یه جواب شما ممکنه تکلیف چند سال بنده رو مشخص کنه
فوریه
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی در این مورد دارید با منم در میون بذارید 


سلام داداش
چرا سوالاتو چند روز جلوتر نذاشتی که الان بخوای تاپیکو مدام بیاری بالا 
حداقل یه چند روز جلوتر تاپیکو میذاشتی که تا الان هم جوابتو گرفته بودی
به هر حال موفق باشی..._

----------


## mgt1234

> _
> 
> سلام داداش
> چرا سوالاتو چند روز جلوتر نذاشتی که الان بخوای تاپیکو مدام بیاری بالا 
> حداقل یه چند روز جلوتر تاپیکو میذاشتی که تا الان هم جوابتو گرفته بودی
> به هر حال موفق باشی..._


آخه تکلیفم مشخص بود تا قبل از ثبت نام توی سایت آزمون
میخواستم یادگار امام ثبت نام کنم.
اما الان دیدم تهرانسر هم داره، تهرانسر از نظر مسیر خیلی نزدیکتره
واسه همین میخوام بدونم که از نظر علمی و تدریس و این چیزا چجوریاس که اگه مشکلی نیست ثبت نام کنم.
در مورد زمان ثبت نامم که خودتون در جریانید.
یهزحال بابت این موضوع شرمنده  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Ali.psy

> خیلی ممنون
> دانشگاه تهران جنوب رو تعریفشو زیاد شنیدم ولی مثل اینکه کاردانی نداره و از کارشناسی به بالا داره فقط
> در این مورد اطلاعی ندارید؟


کدوم کاردانی منظورته؟ کاردانی پیوسته یا ناپیوسته؟واسه نیمسال دوم میخوای یا سال بعد....ولی بالاخره واسه نیمسال دوم تهران جنوب مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری داره...کاردانی پیوسته

----------


## mgt1234

> کدوم کاردانی منظورته؟ کاردانی پیوسته یا ناپیوسته؟واسه نیمسال دوم میخوای یا سال بعد....ولی بالاخره واسه نیمسال دوم تهران جنوب مهندسی کامپیوتر گرایش معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری داره...کاردانی پیوسته


کاردانی پیوسته رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر
واسه همین نیم سال دوم که ثبت نامش تا 10 بهمنه
تهران جنوب کاردانی پیوسته داره؟؟
چون من هرچی دربارش خوندم همش کارشناسی به بالا بود ندیدم در مورد کاردانی چیزی نوشته باشه
توی سایت آزمونم ظاهراً نیستش که موقع ثبت نام انختاب کنم.
دانشکدشم اگه اشتباه نکنم توی منطقه پیروزی هستش، اگه کاردانی داشته باشه خیلی خوبه

----------


## Ali.psy

> کاردانی پیوسته رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر
> واسه همین نیم سال دوم که ثبت نامش تا 10 بهمنه
> تهران جنوب کاردانی پیوسته داره؟؟
> چون من هرچی دربارش خوندم همش کارشناسی به بالا بود ندیدم در مورد کاردانی چیزی نوشته باشه
> توی سایت آزمونم ظاهراً نیستش که موقع ثبت نام انختاب کنم.
> دانشکدشم اگه اشتباه نکنم توی منطقه پیروزی هستش، اگه کاردانی داشته باشه خیلی خوبه


بله هستش این گرایشش :Yahoo (100):  تو دفترچشم من دیدم الان هست..بدون ازمون

----------


## mgt1234

> بله هستش این گرایشش تو دفترچشم من دیدم الان هست..بدون ازمون


الان دانشکده های قابل انتخاب توی سایت آزمون برای ثبت نام به شرح زیره :


به اسم خاصی هستش؟ یا امکان داره ظرفیتش تکمیل شده باشه؟ چون بعضی دانشکده ها اینجوری میشه!
اگه تهران جنوب کاردانی بدون آزمون داشته باشه که هم از نظر جا بهتره هم با چیزایی که ازش شنیدم از نظر علمی!

----------


## Ali.psy

> الان دانشکده های قابل انتخاب توی سایت آزمون برای ثبت نام به شرح زیره :
> 
> 
> به اسم خاصی هستش؟ یا امکان داره ظرفیتش تکمیل شده باشه؟ چون بعضی دانشکده ها اینجوری میشه!
> اگه تهران جنوب کاردانی بدون آزمون داشته باشه که هم از نظر جا بهتره هم با چیزایی که ازش شنیدم از نظر علمی!


اینارو از کجا اوردی دادا؟من الان باز دیدم هست..ببین اینم جدول

کد رشته
رشته و گرایش
کد محل دانشگاهی
محل دانشگاهی
جنسیت
مجموعه آموزشی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
101
واحد تهران مرکزي
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
102
واحد تبريز
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
104
واحد شاهرود
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
108
واحد کرمان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
111
واحد مشهد
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
113
واحد رودهن
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
116
واحد کاشان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
119
واحد اردبيل
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
121
واحد اراک
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
134
واحد فسا
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
137
واحد خوي
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
139
واحد يادگار امام خميني (ره) شهرري
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
141
واحد تهران جنوب
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
143
واحد ورامين
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
150
واحد نجف آباد
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
154
واحد قم
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
155
واحد لارستان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
157
واحد تهران شمال
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
165
واحد دزفول
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
169
واحد شيروان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
179
واحد ميبد
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
184
واحد علي آبادکتول
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
185
واحد نراق
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
189
واحد گرمسار
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
190
واحد مبارکه
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
191
واحد ماهشهر
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
195
واحد شبستر
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
196
واحد ملاير
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
201
واحد تفت
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
203
واحد سيرجان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
206
واحد قوچان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
208
واحد ساري
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
212
واحد کاشمر
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
214
واحد قزوين
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
218
واحد ميانه
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
220
واحد اهر
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
228
واحد تهران غرب
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
244
واحد فراهان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
250
واحد دماوند
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
260
واحد آيت ا... آملي
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
262
واحد خمين
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
292
واحد نورآباد ممسني
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
298
واحد پرند
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
343
واحد زاهدشهر
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
379
واحد بوکان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
393
واحد بندرگز
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
495
واحد دليجان
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
583
واحد صفادشت
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی
41005
مهندسي کامپيوتر- معماري سيستم هاي کامپيوتري
684
مرکز آبيک
زن و مرد
گروه یک - ریاضی و فنی مهندسی

----------


## lily7

> سلام دوستان
> کسی اطلاعی راجع به دانشکده آزاد رشته ی نرم افزار کامپیوتر داره که کدوم واحد تهران بهتره؟
> از هر نظر
> چه تدریس، چه محیط و...
> واحد یادگار امام شهر ری مناسبه؟
> بجز قزوین و پرند
> ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعی دارید راهنمایی کنید.


اگه میتونی واحدهای توی خود تهران رو انتخاب کنی واحد شهرری اولویت بعدیت باشه
ولی دانشگاه بدی نیست .

----------


## mgt1234

> اینارو از کجا اوردی دادا؟من الان باز دیدم هست..ببین اینم جدول
> 
> کد رشته
> رشته و گرایش
> کد محل دانشگاهی
> محل دانشگاهی
> جنسیت
> مجموعه آموزشی
> 41005
> ...


مرسی دادا
جدولی که فرستادم رو از سایت آزمون آوردم.
مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
موقع ثبت نام کاردانی پیوسته نرم افزار کامپیوتر استان تهران رو که انتخاب میکنم، این دانشکده ها رو برام میاره که انتخاب کنم.
واسه همین گفتم واحد تهران جنوب نیستش توی لیست که انتخابش کنم!
در مورد نحوه ی ثبت نامش اطلاعی دارید؟
ببخشید انقد سوال میکنم بهرحال آشنایی ندارم بهتره از کمک شما استفاده کنم.
و البته ممنون بابت راهنمایی همین الانم خیلی کمک کردی  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## mgt1234

> اگه میتونی واحدهای توی خود تهران رو انتخاب کنی واحد شهرری اولویت بعدیت باشه
> ولی دانشگاه بدی نیست .


والا شهر ری بخاطر اینکه بیش از حد ازم دوره نظرم نسبت بهش تغییر کرد وگرنه مشکلی نبود 
حالا اگه تهران جنوب بشه که عالیه، اگه نه، واحد تهرانسر فکر کنم بازم بهتر از شهر ری باشه

----------


## Ali.psy

> مرسی دادا
> جدولی که فرستادم رو از سایت آزمون آوردم.
> مرکز سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی
> موقع ثبت نام کاردانی پیوسته نرم افزار کامپیوتر استان تهران رو که انتخاب میکنم، این دانشکده ها رو برام میاره که انتخاب کنم.
> واسه همین گفتم واحد تهران جنوب نیستش توی لیست که انتخابش کنم!
> در مورد نحوه ی ثبت نامش اطلاعی دارید؟
> ببخشید انقد سوال میکنم بهرحال آشنایی ندارم بهتره از کمک شما استفاده کنم.
> و البته ممنون بابت راهنمایی همین الانم خیلی کمک کردی


خواهش میکنم وظیقس :Yahoo (5):   منم از سایت ازمون دراوردم...راستی تهران شمال مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار داره الان کاردانی پیوسته....هیچی میری سایتش....کارت اعتباری میخری 28 تومنه..بعد مراحل ثبت نامو انجام میدی فک کنم یروز بعدش قبولی تو میزنه میری دانشگاه ثبت نام...

----------

